# 19 y/o girl and career in IT/Networking...



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all, been browsing this forum for a while before I decided to sign up.

I'm looking for a bit of advice from people who have been in the IT industry and have a bit of experience to speak from.

I'm 19 years old and just finished my HND in college for Computer Networking.
This year I have been studying toward my MCSA, and passed both XP and MCDST as of yet. I know this is straying from networking but I feel that it is a good thing to have and to back me up on my CV. I have 3 more exams to do before it's complete (Server, MCDST II and Infrastructure).

I have also just recently came into a job (for only 6 months - but it's something) as an Administrator's Assistant which I also feel will be good for my CV and I am enjoying it, although the workload hasn't been too complicated or challenging yet - I'm hoping it will though.

What I'm struggling with is what to do afterward. After I have my MCSA and after this job is finished I don't know where I see myself.
I have applied for university (Networking and Systems Support) this year (which will allow me to jump into my 3rd year because of my HND) but I don't know if it's worth it or not.

That sounds daft because obviously it's worth it _really, _but I've been told by my lecturer and a couple of managers that uni isn't all it's meant to be and people tend to come out of it no better off just now.

What I'm basically asking is - is it worth going to uni? Should I get a job straight away? Or a completely different option altogether? I plan on getting more qualified, CCNA etc. but that would have to wait as I don't want to overqualify myself without having all of the experience to back it up. 

Also my uni course would be complete in 2 years, with (I _think_ a paid working placement for the second year but not 100% on that.) So I'd be without money for at least a year as I doubt anywhere would take me on part time.

So I'm struggling with what to do, I'm trying to keep a mature head and plan for my future but I thought the best people to ask are the people who've been through it before and no doubt see lots of people go through it too. 

One thing before I shut up, I have heard so many people regret not going to uni, so that is swaying me greatly because I really don't want to hit 30 then say "I should've got my degree!".

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, very much so.
So if you can help a lass out, thanks! :grin:


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing? Bleh. :sigh:

Edit: Could anyone at least advise whether I'd be better off trying for a job after this one and gaining the experience or going to uni before getting experience? I really need someone who knows about this stuff as I've spoken to my tutor and a few more guys who all can't decide which, there must be someone who has some advice! ray:


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Go to the university while working in IT part-time and working on your certs. Someone with a bachelor's degree along with experience and certs is much more marketable than just experience and certifications. Get a degree while you're young. You might regret it later like I did.

It's nice to see more females studying IT. It's a sausage fest in my class.


----------



## Linio Alan (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with PinoyIT, he said everything you need to know. A couple months ago, i asked myself the same question, and even here in Brazil, the opinions i've have got are de same: to get uni[versity] and the certs at same time em experience.
It's my first post here, but i really enjoy to help someone on this matter, specially a brave girl like you Nicky. Congrats and keep yourself on this path!

Best regards (directly from Brazil, Sao Paulo), :grin:


Linio Alan

IT Tecchinician and Telecom Support Analyst


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

PinoyIT said:


> Go to the university while working in IT part-time and working on your certs. Someone with a bachelor's degree along with experience and certs is much more marketable than just experience and certifications. Get a degree while you're young. You might regret it later like I did.
> 
> It's nice to see more females studying IT. It's a sausage fest in my class.


That's what I thought, I feel as if I might as well do the two years and get it done with just now, plus it won't hurt as I'll most likely be gaining more knowledge. We work at a Cisco level in my college (so my lecturer's bang on :grin so apparently when I transfer into 3rd year of uni I'll be a bit more clued up than what I would have been if I'd done 1st and 2nd year there. Gives me a bit more confidence to just go for it.

I thought IT was interesting, it was Information Systems in 5th year that was the dealbreaker for me. (and my classes were all guys too by the way lol)

Been hearing a lot of scare stories though about women in IT and how they get shunned 'cause they're female and "can't do anything" or is that just hearsay? 

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Linio Alan said:


> I agree with PinoyIT, he said everything you need to know. A couple months ago, i asked myself the same question, and even here in Brazil, the opinions i've have got are de same: to get uni[versity] and the certs at same time em experience.
> It's my first post here, but i really enjoy to help someone on this matter, specially a brave girl like you Nicky. Congrats and keep yourself on this path!
> 
> Best regards (directly from Brazil, Sao Paulo), :grin:
> ...


Thanks very much Linio, I'll try my best :grin:

It's just finding somewhere that will allow me to get experience part time! Need to have a look around and see what's about.

Best Regards (directly from Scotland :tongue

Nicky.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Nicky_ said:


> That's what I thought, I feel as if I might as well do the two years and get it done with just now, plus it won't hurt as I'll most likely be gaining more knowledge. We work at a Cisco level in my college (so my lecturer's bang on :grin so apparently when I transfer into 3rd year of uni I'll be a bit more clued up than what I would have been if I'd done 1st and 2nd year there. Gives me a bit more confidence to just go for it.
> 
> I thought IT was interesting, it was Information Systems in 5th year that was the dealbreaker for me. (and my classes were all guys too by the way lol)
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation. I will be transferring into 3rd year of university as well this coming semester.

Women just have to be more aggressive. There were a few women in my lab at my old job and they really didn't do anything. Some of them were senior technicians but they couldn't fix a thing. They got the title because they've been working there for so long. They pretty much ran errands for the other techs. They're fine with that though. They don't take the time to learn how to troubleshoot or anything. There's also this girl in my class who is already a network admin for a government agency but she didn't have a clue about networking. She failed every single test on our first cisco class because she didn't really take the initiative to learn the material. She spent most of her time in class updating her facebook status. So just try to be the best at what you do and people will respect you. If you suck at what you do and you don't even take the effort to improve then it doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman, no one will respect you.


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

PinoyIT said:


> I'm in the same situation. I will be transferring into 3rd year of university as well this coming semester.
> 
> Women just have to be more aggressive. There were a few women in my lab at my old job and they really didn't do anything. Some of them were senior technicians but they couldn't fix a thing. They got the title because they've been working there for so long. They pretty much ran errands for the other techs. They're fine with that though. They don't take the time to learn how to troubleshoot or anything. There's also this girl in my class who is already a network admin for a government agency but she didn't have a clue about networking. She failed every single test on our first cisco class because she didn't really take the initiative to learn the material. She spent most of her time in class updating her facebook status. So just try to be the best at what you do and people will respect you. If you suck at what you do and you don't even take the effort to improve then it doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman, no one will respect you.


Yeah well I certainly don't intend to be like that, I think I'm good at what I do and the Administrator I'm currently working with has been very pleased with me, since it's been me to fix a couple of the problems that we've had to fix (he doesn't know too much about networking).

I study hard and I've already got two MCPs aiming toward MCSA, and I don't use Facebook :laugh:

I enjoy it and I don't want to enter a place of work where I don't know as much as everyone else, I want to be the one they come to for answers so no choice but to study hard and learn fast :grin:

Thanks for the reply, Nicky.


----------



## PrimalConcrete (Mar 11, 2011)

I followed a similar path to yourself; HNC -> HND -> BSc through college (James Watt?, you may know if it being a Scot yourself!)

The Degree year is very much worth doing. If it's anything like the course I did, which I'd asume it will be you learn many vital/key points. It's probably the most enjoyable year by far, so many more specifics and details which are 'skimmed' over in the previous years. A lot of Linux/C# Programming/Routing and Switching/Device Configs, etc etc. Its incredibly useful stuff, far more relative to the previous years I felt.

Employment wise, I searched for roughly 6 months to find a job in the industry - More applications than I care to count. However in the interviews I attended, and the most recent ( which I got the job for yay! ) a lot of focus was based round the Degree year. So I'd thoroughly recommend doing it, the current climate for Jobs in the sector pretty dire as well - So staying on an additional year would probably work out quite advantageous (assuming more oppertunities this time next year)


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I agrree that you should finish your education and do IT part time. That will give you the experience employers look for as well as degrees. When I finished everything many years ago they wanted experience as well as the education. I wished back then I had did it part time for that reason. Would have made it a hell of alot easier to find work.


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

PrimalConcrete said:


> I followed a similar path to yourself; HNC -> HND -> BSc through college (James Watt?, you may know if it being a Scot yourself!)
> 
> The Degree year is very much worth doing. If it's anything like the course I did, which I'd asume it will be you learn many vital/key points. It's probably the most enjoyable year by far, so many more specifics and details which are 'skimmed' over in the previous years. A lot of Linux/C# Programming/Routing and Switching/Device Configs, etc etc. Its incredibly useful stuff, far more relative to the previous years I felt.
> 
> Employment wise, I searched for roughly 6 months to find a job in the industry - More applications than I care to count. However in the interviews I attended, and the most recent ( which I got the job for yay! ) a lot of focus was based round the Degree year. So I'd thoroughly recommend doing it, the current climate for Jobs in the sector pretty dire as well - So staying on an additional year would probably work out quite advantageous (assuming more oppertunities this time next year)


Yeah I know James Watt! I'll be going to Glasgow Caledonian if I go. 

That's one of the reasons I was thinking about going, because I know I'll further my knowledge, I learned how to program Cisco routers and switches at college and I'd love to delve more into that, which I will do at uni. 
I searched for 6 months for the job I'm in just now and it will end in perfect time (if I'm not kept on) to go to uni. 

I reckon my mind is pretty much made up now, think I'll just go for it, also like you said the job climate is terrible just now so hiding out in uni for a couple of years can't be that bad.

Thanks for all the replies guys, I really appreciate it - hopefully I'll end up doing that and having a part-time job at the same time. 

Thanks again, Nicky. :grin:


----------

